
'We print people': The world of 3D portraiture - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-32387587
======
wdrevno
Founder here, happy to answer any questions. The system the bbc article wrote
about was a kinect based system from 2 years ago. One of our newest
photogrametry based systems in the Valley Fair mall in San Jose:
[http://web.twindom.com/gallery/](http://web.twindom.com/gallery/)

Also, if your a vr company feel free to email me at will [at] twindom.com. We
are coming out with some stuff in the next few months :)

~~~
rxin
I couldn't find any pricing information for printing a figurine on the
website. Anything you can disclose more? Thanks.

~~~
wdrevno
Pricing starts at $15 for the system we operate in San Jose.

------
imaginenore
They are so low res. I've seen way better prints:

[http://i.imgur.com/jfoAHQL.png](http://i.imgur.com/jfoAHQL.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/ZhSen1v.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ZhSen1v.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/SUXUNwL.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SUXUNwL.jpg)

------
zmarty
I cannot tell if the photos in the article are low quality, or the 3D prints
themselves.

------
ape4
Cool that its colo[u]r.

